# Copper/ Metal Roofs



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been looking at Metal Roofs around Phoenix that appear to be copper. 

The sections appear to be 12 to 18 inch spacing.

Is this a right measurement ?

I am looking at the distance between Joints. 

JJ


----------



## Tahoe1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Pretty sure what you're looking at would be called "Standing Seam" metal roofing. 
You guesstimation of the spacing sounds about right. 
I ran across a tutorial on a Georgia Garden Railroad club website. The name of the club escapes me. Sorry! 
The Guy made his out of aluminum roof flashing and has a clever jig for getting the spacing and the ends right. 
Bill


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tahoe1 on 31 Jan 2012 09:00 PM 
Pretty sure what you're looking at would be called "Standing Seam" metal roofing. 
You guesstimation of the spacing sounds about right. 
I ran across a tutorial on a Georgia Garden Railroad club website. The name of the club escapes me. Sorry! 
The Guy made his out of aluminum roof flashing and has a clever jig for getting the spacing and the ends right. 
Bill 
Check out Lawrence "Yogi" Wallace's Bellaire Depot webpage he has a lot of how-to's on aluminum roof, etc might even work on real thin copper.....

*http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/*


----------

